# Report from the GRCA Central Regional Specialty



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Couldn't have asked for a nicer day!!! It POURED last night, severe storm warnings in the area, nasty heavy rain we were driving through to Port Huron. This AM it was sunny, it did get rather cloudy but the humidity went away, got a nice breezed going and the sun did come out. WONDERFUL show facility. 

Gabby ran only agility, she had master jumpers, time 2 beat, then standard. I am seriously having issues Q'ing in jumpers, she is so darn fast! She had a bar out of the tunnel, then we had a hard left turn, and the off course jump just looked easier with rocket boosters I guess. She ran well though. I know I am in trouble when jumpers is first, she just rockets so. Getting another run under her belt, one with contacts where I can stop her, helps. T2B she Q'd!!! We had a run by the weaves, but I think she was hoping for the A frame so she was not focused on them. Refusals do not count in T2B, so we Q'd, she had the second fastest time, and accumulated 9 more points. Not that she needs them. That Q was her T2B title.  Standard was next, Gabby ran like a pro. I got hopelessly lost on my plan on the last line home. It was a zig zag line, and I HAD to cross some where. I first wanted to front cross, but realized that lined her up for the off course tunnel (can you say SUCTION!) then I planned to rear cross the second to last jump. I do NOT like to rear cross especially on a straight line, but if I went around the second to last jump, chances were I would pull her off the last jump. So it was not pretty because I ran with indecision but it was done. Q!!!! So now I leave for novice obedience land. 

Next thing I know Art (hubby) comes running in the obedience building, I need to run Gabby in standard again there is a tie on time, we need a run off!!! Other dog ran first (did on the first run too) ran a great time but dropped bars. I didn't hold back, I quick released the contacts, and Gabby KNEW where she was going. She rocked a clean run!!! It was a run off for 2nd place, but we got it!!! Then we went off to the honors parade. Only 4 dogs. Kind of disappointing but Gabby got a nice ribbon. 

Ok now for Teddi..... She NQ'd.  She completely shut down again near the buildings. She was GREAT outside in the agility parking area. My trainer was there we got her playing, got her going, she was ok on leash. But for the off leash heel, I was on my own. I walked a very nice pattern. sigh..... So no title for Teddi. Kathy my trainer now agrees, it is not worth pursuing because she gets SO stressed. She has been awesome at the matches she has gone to but she just can't work show rings. It's ok. I told her she still gets to sleep on the bed tonight. She is 2 leg Teddi. She has two legs in agility, 2 legs in obedience and two rally titles. Teddi did decent on leash heeling, ok on her figure 8 (lagged more and more as we kept going) SUPER on her stand for exam. I am ALWAYS pleased with that because she is SO social, I never thought she would be able to stand still. Her sits and downs were great. The legs she got last year, Teddi hip flopped a lot. She has bad hips, laying on one for any time especially on hard ground is very hard for her. She didn't flop once!!! So some things were great. Just not good enough. Thanks for all your hopes and prayers, wish I had better news. 

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a great day! Wish we could have been there


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats once again with Gabby 

I know you said Teddi was done after today, but if you find you wanted to get her out sometime you could always do beginner novice with her. No off leash heeling, and you can praise once during the heel pattern and once during the figure 8.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on Gabby's successful agility runs!!!

I'm sorry that poor Teddi got stressed and shut down. If off leash heeling is the issue, have you every tried Denise Fenzi's Heeling Games. Part of the concept is to be able to take the pressure off them and have them come back to heel happy. I think Denise Fenzi's website shows some of the heeling games in her blog.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ann, I had my fingers crossed... If you still want to do something with Teddi I would do like Jodie mentioned otherwise let her enjoy retirement and just train her . Sounds like she enjoys the training..nothing wrong with that because at the end of day they don't know they have no titles or two legs..I know she will be just as happy with no pressure and so will you.. Just concentrate staying up with your rocket girl! Sounds like she will keep you busy enough..lol! Congrats on a great show.. We are very proud of you guys and both the girls!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks every one. I know that title was for me. I do not love my Teddi any less. Actually I feel bad having tried. She really does not like it. I probably could do BN with her.... but why. I will probably from time to time take her to obedience class. She loves my trainer. But I need to shift gears and focus on the dog who will work. 

Yes Gabby is going to keep me plenty busy, and she does. As Kathy keeps telling me (ok don't laugh too hard) Gabby is my OTCH dog. :doh: Maybe with a different handler. Gabby tries so hard at everything she does. I have had a couple people (field, agility) who comment about multiple venues. I had to do multiple venues because I had to keep Gabby engaged 100% of the time. She is coming three now (hard to believe) and she is more "settled" but only if she works. It doesn't require HOURS of work anymore. Just something. I started obedience because its something you can start when they are very young. I like the training a lot. It has helped me in the other games I play, as does the other games we play help in obedience. My big issue with Gabby is to not let 'her' down. She deserves to go to the moon if that is where she wants to go. 

The only place I draw the line with Gabby is.... thumbs. She still asks for thumbs all the time. But then she won't need me. :

Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Sounds like a great Specialty for Gabby-Goo! How fun to be in a run off! We still have not had the opportunity! Congrats on the new title as well! I am sure Teddi will enjoy her retirement and any training time you have for her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations 


You know my Casey should have been both a High Scoring obedience dog and probably a multiple MACH in agility - but after a few unprovoked attacks (honestly - he would be up on me or heeling and a dog - usually I freaking B&W border collie would attack) he became stressed.

So he was retired from competitions but still trains both obedience & agility although he is well over 12 years old. He gets the fun, the one on one time and the travelling, but none of the actual ring stress. As you say, why push a dog who just does like like being under judgement?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I was there at the agility ring, I can't tell you how wonderful and fast Ann and Gabby ran on there run-off run. It was amazing. Ann, did you get the time for that run? It looked like it could have beat any BC alive. 

Selli and I had fun although we did not qualify in either agility or rally. She knocked the second to the last bar, but she was speedy (for her) and enthusiastic. The Rally NQ was my fault. 

The theme of the regional was Great Lakes Great Goldens. Well, I have a Great Golden, so I decided we needed to add a Great Lake, so Selli, Duff and I went to Lake Huron and played on the beach. It was a beautiful day, with a strong wind, a rippling surf and lots of sun. The beach we went to has primarily a sandy shore, but also had nice smooth rocks, so I did some rock hunting and found several Petosky stones.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ann - congrats on the Agility with Gabby.  

@Teddi - sorry. I guess follow what your head and heart say? I'm still sticking in there with Jacks though he NQ'd today as well. I don't remember the obedience building being that "loud" as far as the little doors on the walls rattling and banging and groaning.... I know I encouraged you before and raved about how awesome the site was....  If it sounded anything like it did today, it's no wonder Teddi lost her poor sweet head. 

With Jacks we did have some positives that I saw and could really focus on over him blowing it on the sit stay. 

Gotta say that was the nicest judge EVER. I looked to him and asked if he wanted me going back into the lineup, and he told me to get back in there and look at it as training! Jacks had his squirrely eyes going - staring at the walls as they flopped in the wind (like - "OMG the walls are going to eat me!"), but he held that down stay. That alone made the trip worth it. 

@Carolyn - we went to Port Huron too! Lakeside Park was awesome! I cracked up about the sign advising people to "police your dogs". Nothing about keeping them on leash...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The building wasn't bad yesterday. They did have the doors open. That was a bit distracting but I think that could have helped Teddi. Less closed in. They only had 1 ring showing at a time. 

I would definitely show there again. It will be easier when I don't have to worry about mental stability. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

